# Tour of the Unknown Coast, Humboldt, CA May 13 (x-post, NorCal)



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

TOUR OF THE UNKNOWN COAST 
Saturday, May 13, Humboldt County Fairgrounds, Ferndale, CA.
ww.tuccycle.org
(707)845-6117

Twenty-eight years before there was the a Tour of California, there was the Tour of the Unknown Coast, a 100-miler that has been called "California's Toughest Century." Back in the late 80's & early 90's that 100-mile route was the last stage of a three-day stage race. Lance Armstrong even rode it when he was young buck on the Montgomery Team.

Today we still do the 100-miler, and it is the stuff of legends. With just over 10,000 of climbing it's a worthy challenge for any rider, even a pro. From Ferndale you'll travel through quiet farmlands before reaching the majesty of 300-foot tall redwoods along the famed Avenue of the Giants before climbing over Panther Gap and dropping down into the quiet town of Honeydew. Then it's on to Petrolia and a one of the last undeveloped stretches of coastline in California. Looming ahead is "The Wall," formidable climb overlooking the ocean. You'll then lose all that hard-earned altitude with a screaming descent into Capetown where you'll begin the final challenge of the "Endless Hills. One to the top you'll enjoy a 4-mile downhill plunge back to Ferndale, where a Mexican buffet awaits. Be the fastest man or woman and have your name engraved on our annual trophy plaque.

We pride ourselves in providing a beautiful and challenging ride with all the trimmings. Along the route are five rest stops, each stocked with snacks, water, Hammer Gel, CytoMax & more. At the 61-mile mark is lunch stop where we'll also have sandwiches, soup, massage therapists and a full-service bike mechanic.

100 KILOMETER CHALLENGE: Want more than 50 miles, but aren't ready for a full 100? The 100K (62 miles) follows the same up and back route as the 50-miler, but continues on from the 50-mile turnaround with an added 6-mile out & back section of the Avenue of the Giants. Start Time 7:30am

50 MILE CHALLENGE: This beautiful ride travels the Eel River Valley to Rio Dell, down Hwy 101 to the Avenue of the Giants and a rest stop/turnaround at the Immortal Tree, then back to Ferndale. Start Time 8:00 am

20 MILE FAMILY RIDE: This is for those who don't like hills. There is only one very small climb leaving Ferndale as you head out through the scenic Eel River Valley. A rest stop awaits at the turnaround on Price Creek Road. Start Time 10:30 am

10 MILE FARM TOUR: NO HILLS! A safe, scenic ride through the Ferndale farmlands. Snacks and beverages at the turnaround. We recommend this ride for familys with young children. Roads closed to vehicular traffic. Start Time 12 Noon

Early Registration/Packet Pickup: The evening before from 5-8pm at the Fairgrounds.
Pasta Feed -- all you can eat -- 5 to 8 pm Friday.
Ride Day Breakfast -- a variety of morning fare & coffee -- at the Fairgrounds 6 to 9 am ride morning.

1st photo: The 3rd rider back, the one standing and straining over the front, is a young Lance Armstrong.

2nd photo: Yeah, we have big trees in Humboldt. This was taken along the Avenue of the Giants. The 50-mile, 100-K and 100-miler all take this route.

3rd photo: The 100-mile course & the profile.

4th photo: Climbing the wall. At mile 80 the ride hits the appropriately named "Wall," a 1/2 mile super-steep pitch. But pace yourself, there's still more that 3000' of climbing to go!


----------

